# keeping bees alive in a jar for bee sting therapy



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

You could use a simple bee sucker like this http://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5716216212584044674
Then you wouldn't need to bother with the attractant. It works very well.


----------

